

NY Agency Creates Electromagnetic Dot Display, up in NYC - willbill
http://breakfastny.com/reactive-super-speed-electromagnet-dot-display-per/

======
willbill
I'm really happy to see agencies selling better advertising than standalone
CRUD apps or native apps. Hope ya'll like it too.

